# Gunsmith



## trovilcl (Dec 30, 2018)

Hey everyone, 
Just wanted to offer some help if I can. I am a gunsmith and I can try to help out any of your questions. I might not know everything, but I can sure find the answers to the questions by the contacts I have made. If you have a problem, just let me know.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Frick yeah....bout time.... I got a 1918 double barrel (dual Hammer) shot gun that the barrel break release has been malfunctioning on forever. (It breaks open if the release is not held firmly to the left. I assume its simply a rounding of the release mechanism over decades of use. But can a part like that even be bought or would I have to make it>


It also is not rated to fire modern ammo, but I was wondering if there is an equivalent round sold today that would equal rounds from that era. It was my grand fathers and I'd like to restore it to working order and fire it once before I die....and no...I'm not planning to shoot myself with it...but that would be frikkin Ironic as hell wouldn't it....LOL...That was a sick joke...sorry...I'm weird that way.

Damn, now your probably not gonna help cause you think I'm gonna off myself....seriously, I have working guns....I'm not gonna wait to fix an old classic just to do that... help me fix my grand daddies shotgun please.


I know I could just edit this....but whats the fun in that? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

trovilcl said:


> Hey everyone,
> Just wanted to offer some help if I can. I am a gunsmith and I can try to help out any of your questions. I might not know everything, but I can sure find the answers to the questions by the contacts I have made. If you have a problem, just let me know.


In your opinion, what manufacturer makes the best quality M1911 Pistol (off the rack, non customer shop) for under $1500? (Tightest fit, least amount of problems etc)

Thanks


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll get lots of questions about firearms.

Old SF Guy. If you can find the worn out part(s), you might be able find someone handy with a welder and build the metal up then re-machine the profile. 

What gauge is it? I'd get the barrels checked, may damascus steel which won't take shells/pressure made for todays shotguns. Easy solution is to handload milder shells. There should be load data in old loading manuals if you can find equivalent powders.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

mad trapper said:


> welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll get lots of questions about firearms.
> 
> Old sf guy. If you can find the worn out part(s), you might be able find someone handy with a welder and build the metal up then re-machine the profile.
> 
> What gauge is it? I'd get the barrels checked, may damascus steel which won't take shells/pressure made for todays shotguns. Easy solution is to handload milder shells. There should be load data in old loading manuals if you can find equivalent powders.


12 gauge. My brother said they used to Blue barrels in Horse urine... I think he's full of shit and is trying to get me to put my gun and hands in horse piss cause I got the gun and he didn't. Last time I listened to that bastard he talked me in to Joining the Army with him...Guess who didn't go? Thats right....he's a liar.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> It was my grand fathers and I'd like to restore it to working order and fire it once before I die....and no...I'm not planning to shoot myself with it...but that would be frikkin Ironic as hell wouldn't it....LOL...That was a sick joke...sorry...I'm weird that way.
> 
> Damn, now your probably not gonna help cause you think I'm gonna off myself....seriously, I have working guns....I'm not gonna wait to fix an old classic just to do that... help me fix my grand daddies shotgun please.


You may just find the parts you need at Numrich Gun Parts.
I have found parts there for my 1930's era J.Stevens shotgun, and a 1917 Mauser 98.

https://www.gunpartscorp.com On the tool bar, click on Shop By Manufacturer, then find your brand.

I've been a customer there for over 25 years.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You may just find the parts you need at Numrich Gun Parts.
> I have found parts there for my 1930's era J.Stevens shotgun, and a 1917 Mauser 98.
> 
> https://www.gunpartscorp.com On the tool bar, click on Shop By Manufacturer, then find your brand.
> ...


Thanks RPD... I think I may have scared off the OP. I forget how insane I sound sometimes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Thanks RPD... I think I may have scared off the OP. I forget how insane I sound sometimes.


That's because we speak the same language. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's way cool to have people how specialize in certain aspects of prepping. Thanks for the open offer @trovilcl. @SOCOM42 gave me some great advise in the past.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> 12 gauge. My brother said they used to Blue barrels in Horse urine... I think he's full of shit and is trying to get me to put my gun and hands in horse piss cause I got the gun and he didn't. Last time I listened to that bastard he talked me in to Joining the Army with him...Guess who didn't go? Thats right....he's a liar.


Not sure about horse piss..but ****** blued guns with human piss. Maybe thats what he was thinking of. It has a lot of uses. 
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2011/mar/10/unusual-uses-of-urine


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> It's way cool to have people how specialize in certain aspects of prepping. Thanks for the open offer @trovilcl. @SOCOM42 gave me some great advise in the past.


SOCOM42 is the master at weapons...good luck trying to one up him...he's brilliant.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Not sure about horse piss..but ****** blued guns with human piss. Maybe thats what he was thinking of. It has a lot of uses.
> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2011/mar/10/unusual-uses-of-urine


Ok Bigwheel. I found that article to be screwed up on many levels....first off is the use of virgin or boys urine as a facial cleaner....seems to me like justification for perversions like golden showers. Don't get me wrong...I'mma have my wife read it and what ever will be, will be. Just saying it seems a bit off to my way of thinking. But i'm gonna go with zits before I let my wife pee on me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> In your opinion, what manufacturer makes the best quality M1911 Pistol (off the rack, non customer shop) for under $1500? (Tightest fit, least amount of problems etc)
> 
> Thanks


 I'll take that one. Para. At least the one I was given at the time was around that and it came loaded with nice parts.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well good job. The wheat and the tares need to be separated. Human jurine is remarkable stuff no matter what is left over from the various factoids. Used to get articles from Mother Earth News saying stale wee wee with a little dirt in it makes good fertilizer. They were sure right but the neighbors refused ot eat my good looking onions when they smelled the odor wafting over to there house. The ****** peeed on their feet to cure athletes foot bsck before absorbine Jr. got invented. Back in my day as wee lad it was a a well regarded cure for ear aches to dump a little into the pesky area. Let us continue the research. lol.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> In your opinion, what manufacturer makes the best quality M1911 Pistol (off the rack, non customer shop) for under $1500? (Tightest fit, least amount of problems etc)
> 
> Thanks


Well looks like Uncle Slippy has invented a new oxymoron about best quality 1911s maybe to rival Military Intelligence and Nice Muslims.lol.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Slippy said:


> In your opinion, what manufacturer makes the best quality M1911 Pistol (off the rack, non customer shop) for under $1500? (Tightest fit, least amount of problems etc)
> 
> Thanks


I have owned Para, Colt, Kimber, Taurus, Springfield, and Girsan. Of those if I were buying another it would probably be a Springfield.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Well looks like Uncle Slippy has invented a new oxymoron about best quality 1911s maybe to rival Military Intelligence and Nice Muslims.lol.


What about Sanitary Landfill and New Baby?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I have owned Para, Colt, Kimber, Taurus, Springfield, and Girsan. Of those if I were buying another it would probably be a Springfield.


Don't buy a Taurus 1911. It'll cost you double as you'll buy another. If you're like me, it'll cost you triple.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

After range time with 1927 colt, 1943 Remington, Springfield, Ruger, Rock River, Les Baurer and Kimber I would go Les Baurer. Under 1500? Kimber as it would eliimate the Rock River and Les Baurer. However even an unmodified 1927 colt with original springs and sights will give good results with practice.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> Don't buy a Taurus 1911. It'll cost you double as you'll buy another. If you're like me, it'll cost you triple.


I certainly wouldn't turn my nose up at another Taurus, but I prefer the Springfield.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I certainly wouldn't turn my nose up at another Taurus, but I prefer the Springfield.


I can certainly understand that. I don't own one but have fired a few rounds out of one.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I might could add a snippet on this deal as to the original inquiry. The last cop shoppe up in the DFW metromess I know of to wise up and take the 1911s away from the cops was a town called NRH..and that not too far back early 2000s or close.They only allowed Colts, Kimbers and Springfields to be toted under the old rules. They knew Taurus and Llama made throw down guns apparently. They transitioned through Sig and think they have those pesky plastic guns now.


----------



## trovilcl (Dec 30, 2018)

Old SF Guy said:


> Frick yeah....bout time.... I got a 1918 double barrel (dual Hammer) shot gun that the barrel break release has been malfunctioning on forever. (It breaks open if the release is not held firmly to the left. I assume its simply a rounding of the release mechanism over decades of use. But can a part like that even be bought or would I have to make it>
> 
> It also is not rated to fire modern ammo, but I was wondering if there is an equivalent round sold today that would equal rounds from that era. It was my grand fathers and I'd like to restore it to working order and fire it once before I die....and no...I'm not planning to shoot myself with it...but that would be frikkin Ironic as hell wouldn't it....LOL...That was a sick joke...sorry...I'm weird that way.
> 
> ...


Hey man, no you didn't scare me away. Typically with guns of that nature, a lot of side by sides were hand made. There are little characteristics that very in them to make each part specifically. Not that that covers your gun, but it could be a possibility; especially since that gun is that old. As for the top lever and its mechanisms, it could be a manufactured part, or a part in there that has been hand made. The only real way to tell is to break into that bad boy, and check. Be wary though, as some of those old SXS's are extremely complicated.

As for shooting those old guns, I can't take any responsibility by the way, but modern powders are too harsh and can cause excessive wear on the chambers and faces of the receiver. I would look into some groups from those guys who are experts on this subject, and see about getting some load data for those older style shells. Also, just as a warning, make sure the barrels are not damascus. I say this because even the light loads of modern times can damage those guns, and even cause a catastrophic failure. This could result in death which I think is the purpose of all of us being preppers on here are trying to prevent. lol. Look into Winchester feather lite shot shells, but be definitely sure that your chamber is for a 2 3/4" shell, and not smaller. Through the years, there have many variances of shotshells in their lengths, and powder capacities. Good luck buddy, hope it all works out for you. If you have further questions, I would contact your local smith and have him look into the shotgun for you.


----------



## trovilcl (Dec 30, 2018)

Slippy said:


> In your opinion, what manufacturer makes the best quality M1911 Pistol (off the rack, non customer shop) for under $1500? (Tightest fit, least amount of problems etc)
> 
> Thanks


Im not the end all be all opinion of 1911's. I say this because personally, I just don't care for them. Granted, Mr. Browning created one of the best firearms ever devised. But, I think they are a good nostalgia gun of yesteryear; whereas a modern polymer pistol just takes the bank. However, this is in my opinion. But to answer your question I have heard nothing but good come from owners of Kimber 1911's. I don't know a whole lot about them, mostly because I just haven't worked on many 1911's much. I know they can be finicky if they aren't kept clean, but then again. That could be said about every firearm.


----------



## trovilcl (Dec 30, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Not sure about horse piss..but ****** blued guns with human piss. Maybe thats what he was thinking of. It has a lot of uses.
> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2011/mar/10/unusual-uses-of-urine[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah you can, but it's slow rust bluing. This takes a long time to rust the barrel. Then it is boiled, which turns the ferric oxide into ferro ferric oxide, or magnetite. It is a simple process that creates beautiful, and very durable finishes on metal parts. But, it usually takes 4 times the amount of time as other bluing methods. Hence why it costs so much to have it done.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> In your opinion, what manufacturer makes the best quality M1911 Pistol (off the rack, non customer shop) for under $1500? (Tightest fit, least amount of problems etc)
> 
> Thanks


That won't be getting many opinions :vs_laugh:


----------

